
Perhaps Pandora Must Be Our Sacrificial Lamb - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/16/perhaps-pandora-must-be-our-sacrificial-lamb/
======
pedalpete
Pandora could license their Music Genome (back-end that decides what tracks
get played), to other companies, or go the 'songza/mixturtle/skreemr/seeqpod
route and just link to music which is already freely available.

They tried going the considerate route and payed the highest royalty fees to
the labels. Pandora has tried to do everything on the up and up, and they just
keep getting battered because of it.

